# 17" Strut Rub: Warnings?



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

This past weekend I finally worked a dealer down to my price range on a new Nov '05 build 2006. I could devote an entire post about how I'm continually impressed by the car...but I digress. The only drawback to the deal was the 17" rims, the problems of which I was well aware of. Right now, the car has ~150mi on the clock and I can't fit my fingers between the strut and the front R or L tire (R seems tighter, but could just be me). Yet, I don't notice any "strips" paint gone from the struts, just spots from road debris. If the struts do rub, I want to catch it early. 

So, I was just curious as to if those who have experienced strut rub had any telltale signs before having to remove the tire, like a certain sound when cornering or visible mark on the strut. Any and all input is appreciated!

DC


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

DamienChaos said:


> So, I was just curious as to if those who have experienced strut rub had any telltale signs before having to remove the tire, like a certain sound when cornering or visible mark on the strut. Any and all input is appreciated!
> 
> DC


Don't just think about preventing "strut rub...":

I have 11K miles on my 2005... I never heard any funny sounds or saw damage to the strut or the sidewall.

However - when rotating the tires, it was obvious that the alignment wasn't set right on one of the front wheels. Lots of wear on the inner treadblocks.

Took it to the dealer and they found the camber out of spec (-). 
It was worth the trip to have them correct the camber before the tires got any worse.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree with Bob S. It wasn't clear to me whether you've taken the car home yet or if the deal is still in progress, but if you haven't signed on the dotted line just yet, ask the dealer to include an alignment check (specifically, a camber check) as a condition of sale. If you already own the car, see how open the dealer is to checking the alignment for free anyway. Strut rub is a well-documented issue. Still, most dealers won't fix things that aren't demonstrably wrong--in other words, they likely won't adjust your camber "just in case."

With my '05, strut rub was an intermittent thing. The strut tower on the passenger side was rubbed free of paint in one spot, but the dealer tells me it appeared that the tire and strut only came in contact when the suspension was compressed, not when I was just driving straight down the road.

As for "tell-tale signs," I'm afraid I can't offer much. What caused me to report the problem was the disproportionate wear I noticed on the inner tread rib (not the sidewall, as some have experienced--just the actual surface of the inner rib, with more wear evident toward the edge). I had felt or heard absolutely nothing.

The good news for you is that not everyone with 17-inch rims experiences strut rub, so you're not automatically doomed. Just keep an eye on your tire wear. Every time you wash the car, for instance, just get down on all fours and take a peek.


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. The deal is already done, but I wouldn't trust that dealership with an alignment anyway. It's a rural, low volume store that has really decreased in staff quantity and quality since new ownership took over a couple years ago. I had already spoken to the more local dealership about this...and they were totally open to addressing any issues, whether or not they sold the car. I've had really good experiences with them in the past.

Perhaps at the 500mi mark when I have the more trustworthy dealership change the oil I'll ask them to take a look at the tire wear and alignment. I felt very lucky that this car predates the strut leak fiasco...so perhaps 'll get lucky again and avoid the strut rub phenomenon.

I appreciate it!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Just enjoy your new car and don't worry. If it turns out you do have any strut rub issues, the fix is easy, quick and free. And guess what? About the only way you can find out if you have strut rub is to DRIVE. So do it!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I've had my car 15 months, just over 13K. I have no signs of strut rub. 

The only rubbing I have is on my sterring wheel from my A.T.D. getting in and out of the driver's seat. *


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> About the only way you can find out if you have strut rub is to DRIVE. So do it!


I hear ya loud and clear! 



GTO judge said:


> The only rubbing I have is on my steering wheel from my A.T.D. getting in and out of the driver's seat.


That is just wrong...waaaaay wrong....(but effective, I'm sure!)

--

Thanks for the tips guys. We'll just see how things look at 500mi and then go from there! :cheers:


----------

